# Advice of rubber bands? Should I? (Ear problem)



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is another photo of her face, again... Sorry it looks like she has been chewed on by a rat or something LOL
SHE IS STILL BEAUTIFUL TO ME hehehehe


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lou, I know it is not what you asked - but your kids have health insurance - why not see if there is a veterinary Dermatologist near you? The one that I go to will analyze everything that is in the dogs ear (it usually is a combination of things), and compound a formula specifically for them. Nothing, but nothing over the counter or from the regular Vet worked for Taylee, but the stuff that the Dermatologist made for her, 
I could see the difference in a few hours. We had to use it for longer, but after 24 hours I could no longer see any signs of infection!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lou, I know it is not what you asked - but your kids have health insurance - why not see if there is a veterinary Dermatologist near you? The one that I go to will analyze everything that is in the dogs ear (it usually is a combination of things), and compound a formula specifically for them. Nothing, but nothing over the counter or from the regular Vet worked for Taylee, but the stuff that the Dermatologist made for her,
> I could see the difference in a few hours. We had to use it for longer, but after 24 hours I could no longer see any signs of infection!



I very much appreciate your suggestion . Thank you, I can definitely look into that. But Apollo was cured with Zymox he has been fine for months, I check his ears everyday. They are really hairy though, I'm thinking of buying one of those nose hair trimmers LOL 

And Lou was fine for a long time, ears wise, but I could have dropped the ball on noticing the beginning of the issue and could have stopped it from even developing into an infection this time. I've been going through a lot and I really didn't notice her ears were getting a bit messy until she started shaking her head, but 3 days of Zymox or Zymox plus (the only medicine that has ever worked on their ears) and she has no pain, and she has been acting totally normal, tons of energy , eating , drinking water, no fever... But i will call a specialist 

Thanks dear ?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have found that keeping some baby powder (corn starch)with my grooming supplies is helpful when the spoos have oily meds. I just put a dab in my hands and rub it into the hair of their ears (or where ever the spoos are oily). The baby powder absorbs the oil and seems to make it easier to then run a brush or comb through their hair. It has the added benefit of adding body, making the ears look fluffier. Just be careful when you put a dab of powder in your hands that it does not spray into anyone's eyes... it has a tendency to fly all over. That's why I put it on my hands instead of putting it directly on the dog's ears. A soft, boar bristle brush works great for getting any excess powder off the ears, and it must feel good because my dogs like it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I would keep her ear short until you know the infection has gone (as you say, health and comfort over purely aesthetic every time!). Then perhaps a short, clubbed look might work for her, trimming the hair straight across just below the leather, and xhaving the inner side of the flap? It might make the most of her fine hair, while letting air circulate undernearh.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And as to your original question, no I wouldn't put rubber bands on her ear feather, but what I would suggest is that whenever she is hanging out with you and relaxing, just flip the ears over so that air can get in and circulate. As far as the hair inside the ear, personally I have found that the only time that is a problem is if it bunches up and clogs the inner ear, so every so often, I will give it a gentle tug to sort of straighten it out and make sure it isn't bunched up. Because she is a light color, and has soft fine hair, in Tangee I can actually see that her ear hair acts almost s a wick, allowing the wax to run out of the inner ear - I think it works to her advantage!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's my advice: Wonder Ear. Google "wonder ear chantilly kennels." They make an ear powder and it clears up ear infections better than any vet ointment I've ever tried. 

Then I would shave the inside flap of her ear and in front of her ear canal with a 10 to get more air in there. 

Then you can grow her ears long 
HTH. The wonder ear has helped my dogs in a week's time or less.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

fjm said:


> I think I would keep her ear short until you know the infection has gone (as you say, health and comfort over purely aesthetic every time!). Then perhaps a short, clubbed look might work for her, trimming the hair straight across just below the leather, and xhaving the inner side of the flap? It might make the most of her fine hair, while letting air circulate undernearh.



Yes, It's pretty much ALL shaved, expect for a few inches of hair on top of the ear flap. 
All the edges of the flap, the under side of the flap, the areas around the inner ear, behind the ears and the surrounding neck areas are shaved 


So there's basically nothing left to work with on the ears themselves, that's why I asked about using rubber bands on the topknot to grow "it" longer, so part of the hair on the topknot, (both sides of her head) could grow over the ear a bit to give it a bit of volume....

But absolutely! Their comfort and health , safety and happiness ALWAYS come first.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

You could consider a dry shampoo on the oily ears. It will absorb the oil and add volume to her hair.

And flipping the ear flip up when she's just resting with you can help.

Just FYI, my daughter (actual human daughter, not fur kid) had an ear infection for months as a 3 year old. She didn't complain about pain or anything until it got really bad. So it's possible there is an underlying infection...not trying to be an alarmist, but just something to check on.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

mom2m said:


> You could consider a dry shampoo on the oily ears. It will absorb the oil and add volume to her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm already on it  

Thank you


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is what I wanted to do  hehehehe 

She looks silly, but she can pull it off cause she is so cute!!!!  

️this way the hair will be able to grow and eventually cover her ears since the hair on the ear flaps is like baby hair, so thin and shinny , but no volume ... 

Doesn't she look adorably silly?  hubby said I'm a mean momma LOL


----------

